# DNS Lookup Tool



## Tuncay (19. September 2005)

Hallo,
Wenn ich mit einem DNS Lookup Tool  versuche den SOA-Record von informatik-forum.at aufzulösen, erhalte ich als Serial No. folgendes: 1109870141. Ist das normalerweise nicht das Datum der Domain-Registrierung? Oder kann man die Nummer manipulieren? (Weil sie erscheint mir nicht wie ein (plausibles) Datum.)


----------



## Julian Maicher (19. September 2005)

Das ist der UNIX-Timestamp von folgendem Datum: Thursday, March 3rd 2005, 18:15:41 (GMT +1).


----------

